# Looking to buy a Plow truck F-250 or F-250? 5.4 or 6.2L gas?



## calebtk (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok looking to add a plow truck to my landscape company. Been looking at a few 2010 F-250 reg cab with the 5.4L V8 and the 2012 F-350 ex. cab w/ 6.2L V8. Both gas engines. 

Is reg cab or ex cab better? Both have 8' beds. And both have the snow prep pkg. Is the 5.4 enough power to push big snows and does it make that much difference having a 1 ton vs. a 3/4 ton?

Thinking to put a Boss 7'6" Straight w/ wings or a Boss 8'2" V.

Thanks.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Will you be pulling a trailer full of lawn equipment?


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

No 5.4... Ext cab better.. V plow is a must...
I would go diesel but guys on here will tell you gas is just fine...
If i buy gas trucks its chevy with 6.0


----------



## calebtk (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah I pull a 16' tandem utility trailer w/ 3 Exmark Vantages on them. Maybe 4000-5000 lbs. I'm leaning away from Diesel because of all the emission crap with them now and the added fuel cost. Just doesn't seem like it's worth it anymore. Especially for crew trucks that guys drive hard and tear up.


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

I push a 9.5 v every storm with a 5.4. Never once ran out of power. My diesel sits at home as a back up. Cheaper to plow with the gas truck.

While the bigger cab is great most of the year. I like my regular cabs for plowing. Easier to maneuver in tight lots.

Either engine will work fine for you and in all reality the fuel usage will be about the same though the 6.2 will have more power. Buy the truck you like the most.


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

As for the plow. Get the V. No question there.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Short wheelbase is nice in tight place but the Ext Cab is nice when more that one person is in the truck. The extra space is great with the extra gear a second person has, this goes for winter and summer work. The 5.4 would probably pull you stuff ok but the 6.2 will did it easier and not be worked as hard. I guess I'm old school but I always go for the biggest motor as I think they work less than a smaller one and get better life out them. Fuel mileage when loaded/pulling typically is as bad or worst with a smaller motor due to having to run it harder to do the same job and a larger motor.
So I would go for the '12, ext cab F-350.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Short wheelbase is nice in tight place but the Ext Cab is nice when more that one person is in the truck. The extra space is great with the extra gear a second person has, this goes for winter and summer work. The 5.4 would probably pull you stuff ok but the 6.2 will do it easier and not be worked as hard. I guess I'm old school but I always go for the biggest motor as I think they work less than a smaller one and get better life out them. Fuel mileage when loaded/pulling typically is as bad or worst with a smaller motor due to having to run it harder to do the same job and a larger motor.
So I would go for the '12, ext cab F-350.


----------



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

I have an 08 f250 with a 5.4. I'm going to be putting a plow on it for next season. Glad to hear the 5.4 has enough power to push snow. I'm going to put an 8'6" western v. They won't mount it because the truck's front end is only rated for 4800#. I plan on putting larger springs, 5600 or 6000#. Will that be all I need to do for my truck?


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

tebletlawns;1757820 said:


> I have an 08 f250 with a 5.4. I'm going to be putting a plow on it for next season. Glad to hear the 5.4 has enough power to push snow. I'm going to put an 8'6" western v. They won't mount it because the truck's front end is only rated for 4800#. I plan on putting larger springs, 5600 or 6000#. Will that be all I need to do for my truck?


You'll be fine, a SuperDuty will carry about any plow.

Any truck engine has enough power to plow. My 80hp backhoe pushes a lot more snow than my 400hp diesel truck.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

I pushed some heavy wet snow yesterday I should have made a video or taken pics. I only have an 8 foot plow i wish i had a 8 and a half at least


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

tough choice, I love my regular cab 5.4 for plowing but I have driven a few 6.2 trucks and they do have a bit more power on the other hand they suck more gas.....

plow = v don't buy anything else


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

calebtk;1757647 said:


> Ok looking to add a plow truck to my landscape company. Been looking at a few 2010 F-250 reg cab with the 5.4L V8 and the 2012 F-350 ex. cab w/ 6.2L V8. Both gas engines.
> 
> Is reg cab or ex cab better? Both have 8' beds.


Generally, if you go too long of a vehicle, it becomes very difficult to maneuver. Try to stay as short as possible, so I'd say the regular cab would do better as a plow, but if you need the extra space for cargo/passengers, the trade-off may be worth it. Of course, there is also such a thing as going too-short -- like a jeep. They're so short that they won't go in a straight line against big snow. Neither of those you are looking at would have this problem.



> And both have the snow prep pkg. Is the 5.4 enough power to push big snows


A 2.0 is big enough engine to push big snow.



> and does it make that much difference having a 1 ton vs. a 3/4 ton?


I hear most people saying that its just a different sticker they put on virtually the same truck.


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

A heads up to you guys I have a regular cab with an 8 foot and a extended cab with a 6.5 foot bed and the extended cab is 6 inches longer. So it's really personal preference. Grant it one is a 2012 gmc 2500 and the other is a 2013 but not much of a difference


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

04trd;1758331 said:


> A heads up to you guys I have a regular cab with an 8 foot and a extended cab with a 6.5 foot bed and the extended cab is 6 inches longer. So it's really personal preference. Grant it one is a 2012 gmc 2500 and the other is a 2013 but not much of a difference


That really isn't comparing apples to apples though, since the bed length is way off on them. On one, you're sacrificing bed for cab. The reality is that the difference in the cab is 2 feet... 8' - 6.5' + 6". 2 feet is *huge* when you're trying to turn in tight quarters.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a 08 F250 ext cab short bed. 5.4 liter gas 9'2" Boss VXT. 
Plenty of power to push heavy wet snow. Blizzaks tires for traction. 
Sucks the fuel though. 6 miles to the gallon when working it hard on the plow route. Ext cab is nice for extra gear. But would never have ext cab and a long bed


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Snow tracker;1760280 said:


> I have a 08 F250 ext cab short bed. 5.4 liter gas 9'2" Boss VXT.
> Plenty of power to push heavy wet snow. Blizzaks tires for traction.
> Sucks the fuel though. 6 miles to the gallon when working it hard on the plow route. Ext cab is nice for extra gear. But would never have ext cab and a long bed


6mpg is pretty standard I'd guess. I only get 8ish when pushing hard with my Duramax.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Snow tracker;1760280 said:


> I have a 08 F250 ext cab short bed. 5.4 liter gas 9'2" Boss VXT.
> Plenty of power to push heavy wet snow. Blizzaks tires for traction.
> Sucks the fuel though. 6 miles to the gallon when working it hard on the plow route. Ext cab is nice for extra gear. But would never have ext cab and a long bed


Bigger motor doesn't work as hard and burns less fuel.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

BUFF;1761138 said:


> Bigger motor doesn't work as hard and burns less fuel.


----------



## contractor 413 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a 6.2 ccsb and it can be a little long to maneuver at times. But coming from a regular cab I would never go back. I was really impressed with how good it plows. I'm plowing drives that required chains and a full sander on my old Chevy. I also used to tow my enclosed trailers with a 5.4 and the 6.2 is unreal! You will forget the trailer is there. Make sure you get the rear eld and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I would get a 6.2 reg cab if you dont have a lot of passengers. I have a tool box with all my junk. I can get in some tight spots. You'll want a bigger plow regardless of which truck you get. I have a 9'2 and will buy wings next year. I dont have experience with the 5.4 but have heard good things. My last truck was a diesel and I'm not Looking back


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

I would get the 6.2 jut to be safe so you know you have enough power but thats just me...mom always told me..if you have the option to get a bigger motor, and can afford it, you probably should


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

tebletlawns;1757820 said:


> I have an 08 f250 with a 5.4. I'm going to be putting a plow on it for next season. Glad to hear the 5.4 has enough power to push snow. I'm going to put an 8'6" western v. They won't mount it because the truck's front end is only rated for 4800#. I plan on putting larger springs, 5600 or 6000#. Will that be all I need to do for my truck?


I carry my 9.5 snowdogg VXF on a 2000 F-250. Its got an extra leaf in the front from the previous owners but I doubt it even needed that. Handles that plow fine and dandy. Mount it, then if you feel the need too add suspension do so at that time. Might not need to add anything, or maybe just timbrines.

As a side note, with the 5.4 I get between 3 and 5 MPG pushing snow depending on how heavy the snow is and how hard I am driving it.


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

I have a 2012 F250 CCSB with the 6.2L Snow Dogg 9.5 VXF and love it. I average about 8mpg when plowing. My last truck was a 2000 F250 with a 7.3L and a Blizzard 810, and don't really miss it. With all the added crap on the new diesels to me they are not really worth it anymore.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

BUFF;1761138 said:


> Bigger motor doesn't work as hard and burns less fuel.


I always find it hilarious when people make statements that are that absurd.

The (incorrect) idea comes from proportional changes in fuel consumption when working.
So take for example, the fatassmobile that gets 5 mpg empty and 4 mpg pulling a huge trailer. Only changes by 1 mpg (20%). Now take the highly efficient truck that gets 30 mpg empty and 15 pulling that same huge trailer. Change is a whole 15 mpg (50%). Incorrect thinking compares the difference.... 15 > 1 -- which is completely irrelevant. The CORRECT thinking compares the 4 against the 15 and sees that despite only dropping mileage by 1 mpg / 20% (vs 15 mpg / 50%), 15 is ***STILL BETTER THAN FOUR***.

All else being equal, bigger engine burns more fuel. END OF STORY.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I always find it hilarious when people make statements that are that absurd.^

When a 5.9 gasser will get 12mpg. Then pulling a trailer it will drop to 10mpg and get 9mpg plowing.
Then you take a 6.7 diesel that gets 20mpg and 18mpg pulling that same trailer.

I own both trucks and the trailer.
we haven't put a plow on the diesel.

The bigger engine works easier and burns less fuel doing the same job...



jasonv;1771112 said:


> I always find it hilarious when people make statements that are that absurd.
> 
> END OF STORY.


----------



## FurFishGame (Jul 21, 2013)

i push a fisher XLS, always in scoop mode, (9 foot in scoop, 10 in straight with wings out) and I have NEVER run out of power with the 5.4 youll run out of traction long before power.. guys dont get that these days.. you dont need 500 horse to push snow or pull a lawn mower on a trailer.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jasonv;1771112 said:


> I always find it hilarious when people make statements that are that absurd.
> 
> The (incorrect) idea comes from proportional changes in fuel consumption when working.
> So take for example, the fatassmobile that gets 5 mpg empty and 4 mpg pulling a huge trailer. Only changes by 1 mpg (20%). Now take the highly efficient truck that gets 30 mpg empty and 15 pulling that same huge trailer. Change is a whole 15 mpg (50%). Incorrect thinking compares the difference.... 15 > 1 -- which is completely irrelevant. The CORRECT thinking compares the 4 against the 15 and sees that despite only dropping mileage by 1 mpg / 20% (vs 15 mpg / 50%), 15 is ***STILL BETTER THAN FOUR***.
> ...


Fuel consumption is just a piece of cost to run a vehicle, constantly running a engine hard leads to fatigue and break down.
At the elevation I live at altitude takes 20% of the engines horsepower/torque away. Bigger is better in my part of the country.

He also plans to pull 4-5K on a landscape in the summer, working a engine hard in the heat just increases the wear and tear on a engine.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Had both motors ,never had a power problem with the 5.4 ,have 12 now with the 6.2 just as good.


----------

